# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  ثالث أكبر دولاب هواء في العالم

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

كيف حالكم 
مساء\صباح الحب 


*ثالث أكبر دولاب هواء في العالم*
الدولة : الجمهورية الإيرانية الإسلامية
المدينة: مشهد
المكان: الحديقة الوطنية أو كما تسمى بالفارسية بارك ملت
الزمان: ديسمبر 2006
الكاميرا: سوني تي 10

دولاب الهواء الي على اليمين أكبر من الي عندنا في الحكير وعليكم الحساب

في الطريق إلى مدينة الألعاب من داخل الحديقة الوطنية

تقدروا تخمنوا الارتفاع من الجدار .. الجدار هذا زي جدران بيوتنا لول



قبل ما أركب قلت خلني أعطي مواهبي فرصة لو مرة في العمر  

هذي وانا داخل (المقصورة) وتقريبا باقي 80 درجة عشان أصير في القمة .. وباين عندكم دولاب الهواء الصغير ... الي أكبر من الحكير 


هذي الصور عشان تعيشون الجو معاي بكل لحظاته 

صورة لمدينة مشهد من أعلى نقطة في دولاب الهواء .. على فكرة .. تراني فوق وقلبي تحت ينتظرني

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياعلي ياعلي كان أموت أخاف من هالأشياء المرتفعة قلبي يوقف..*

*يعطيك العافية خيتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة..*
*لاأبكى الله لكِ عين بحق السيدة زينب صلوات الله وسلامه عليها وحرارة يُتمها..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
لو اموت ما اركبه
مشكوره خيوه
ولا عدمنااااااااااااااك يارب

----------


## دمعه الحسين

يااااااااااااااااااااا  ماما اني بس اشوفه بالحقيقه راح اموت 
يسلمو على صور الحلو من حلاوته راح اموت من الخوف
تحياتي 
في امان الله

----------


## Taka

*واااااو*
*اتخيل نفسي هناك ,, وايد حلو*
*تسلم اخوي*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

مناظر جميلة رزقناالله وياكم الوصول إلى ضامن الجنان في العاجل القريب 
بحق محمد وال محمد0

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *واااااو*
> 
> *اتخيل نفسي هناك ,, وايد حلو*
> *تسلم اخوي*
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *] مهرشاد [*



 
^^^^^
مثل ما قال مهرشاد

المكان حلو صراحة  :noworry:

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


واااو !  مررره يخووف  يعني من مجرد النظر له 

ومحاولتي لمجرد التخيل اني قدامه أناظره حسيت بدوخه والله 

أكره المرتفعات 

بس أكيد مايمنع انو نقولك ِ مشكوره أختي دمعة طفله يتيمه 

تسلم أياديك ِ على الموضوع والصور

وبإنتظار مزيدك ِ المبدع

تقبلوا مروري

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

دمهة على السطور/ورده المحمديه/دمعة الحسين/مهرشاد/شواطئ شوق/ابتسام السهم/انين مشكورين على المرور وان شاءالله الجميع يزور ضامن الجنان في القريب العاجل بحق محمد وال محمد

----------

